# Pain Pump Refills - I have recently started using



## SavvyCPC (Feb 23, 2012)

I have recently started using the new cpt 62369 for our refill pts that come in. Prior to 2012 I billed for example 99213 mod 25, 95990, 62368, and j7799 mod KD and got paid fine. Now I am billing 99213 mod 25, 62369, and j7799 mod KD. My drug code j7799 is being denied by Medicare now. They said first that they haven't updated their system to the new code to refile them. Did that and they are still being denied as combined.  Any suggestions would help. The new code to me does not include the drug itself. Can someone clarify?
Called Medicare but they are closed for training the rest of the day.


----------

